# im so fucking worried for my visual symptoms



## iwillgetbetter2 (Jul 22, 2011)

my visual snow is getting worse almost every day.
last night i went to a party and only have 1 drink.
and this morning its worse than ever.

what am i doing wrong? im so scared. first time i had a drink i 5 months.

plz reply


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

rodo said:


> bro just try not to focus on it. the only reason your visual snow os getting worse is because you are paying too much attention to it. and I don't think drinking has any effect on it whatsoever.


I'm not the resident expert on this stuff but as far as I am aware it is, as the poster above has said, much better to try and ignore the visual snow, it isn't harmful, it isn't dangerous. Good luck.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I have it too. Visual snow is actually something that is always there but we only see when our adrenaline levels are raised. Guess what constant worrying and self focus does, raises adrenaline levels, which makes it more noticeable again.


----------



## Number 44 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello, I'm new here so excuse me if I breach the etiquette for these forums somehow.

Are you taking about Hallucinogen Persisting Perception Disorder, HPPD?

http://www.visualsnow.com/

HPPD is what lead me here. I was looking for a name for my visual 'static' as I called it, and finally found it. I read some other forum posts, and found it often goes hand in hand with Depersonalization Disorder, DPD. The symptoms of which also fit me to a tee.

I also get migraines, to fill round out the trifecta of disorders.

If you are worried, and have good insurance you can go to a doctor. It's a good idea to have a regular work up anyways. This will rule out things like diabetes, blood pressure issues, and disorders of the eyes.

My 2 cents is not to worry though. I think you'll find most everyone here has the same symptoms,including HPPD. I've had it for years, and other than the worry it might be a symptom of something else, it's the least of my problems. But after reading so many other people's experiences, my mind is now at ease. It's just part of DPD.


----------

